# houseing/winter



## 604 (Jul 1, 2007)

How cold can it be outside for a pitbull to survive and what is too cold. my dad made the dog house, hes a furniture manufacturer. so the house is very sturdy and well made, it is also insulated and has a nice sloping roof with shingles. I was just wondering how cold it can be out for pit bulls. mines only about 4 1/2 months old right now. another question is that we have been keeping him mostly in doors but now have decided that he has to stay out, but theres one problem. we always have little groups of racoons coming into our backyard, i was wondering if they are a threat to my dog. everytime my puppy see's them from the inside he freaks out and wants to go out ther and show them who's boss. so yeah can someone tell me about the temperature they can handle etc..


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

racoons are absolutely a threat to your pup, even older dogs can be hurt by a raccoon, although i put my money on the pit, and they carry lots of diseases. i am not sure about how cold they can handle but as a breed i have read that they are heat and cold sensitive, here in chicago it can get really cold and i have seen yard dogs at a couple houses around here get citations from animal control because the dogs had frost bite on their paws.


----------



## 604 (Jul 1, 2007)

anybody else??? i really need to figure this out, i live in Abbotsford BC, Canada which is close to Vancouver for those who dont know. and its started to get pretty cool here and I want to figure this all out before it starts droping down even more.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just use good judgement. If the house is insulated Im sure your dog would be ok at cold temperatures but if its freezing thats another issue. Down here it rarely gets below freezing for any length of time and we have our houses insulated and full of straw.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Keep in mind that the APBT is a short haired dog. 
Like OFK said, Just use good judgement..
I live in Michigan and it does get cold here however mine are inside dogs.
(Just me personally), I wouldn't leave them out for any length of time if it was say 30* or less.. That may even be pushing it..


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*The way i see it is your dog is 4.5 months old. Your dog is like a child.Thats the way i treat chica*


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

well here in massachusetts and newhampshire its getting cold at night. we have kennel dogs who are outside 98% of the time. our houses are 'colby' dog houses. they are very thick and heavly insulated . with 2 rooms and winter flaps on them. we stuff the with straw till you cant stuff them no more.and there just big enough so the dogs are kind of forced to curl up. as you dont want a big house as bigger is not better.we only pretty much bring them in if is below 10 out. otherwise you will see them come out in the morning with steam rolling off there backs.when i go out into the yard later i will take some pictures for you.


----------



## 604 (Jul 1, 2007)

cool thanks you guys, pictures would be aswome shadyridge


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

ok here are some pics of the houses i took and some dog pics to :woof:

Here is the front of the house with the winter flap on it









The little hole they have to climb into to get to the second room.









The main room filled with cedar shaving for summer time.









Here you can see the first room where it keeps the drafts and winds out.









There off the ground to.









now just some dogs pics lol

Rage, can i have my freakin ball back !!!!









Hey theres that stupid kennel cat!!!!









Max iam ready for my close up mom!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

lol @ the cute pics of the doggies. 

Did you make the houses yourself?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Cute pictures shady!!!!

I personally wouldn't leave my dogs out in the winter. I live in N.Minn. and it can get really cold here. below zero and wind chills are not uncomman to bring temps around -40 to -50 degrees. Chalice is out long enough to pee and poop and she is back in. She has trouble regulating her temp she runs hot all the time so she gets cold faster. You have to make sure to double up on the food too because they use more to keep warm.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww so cute, the coldest it gets here would be in the upper 20's sometimes in teens but wind chill doesnt go below 0 and it never snows


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks guys and just we did made them from scratch . but if anyone is thinking of doing the same make sure you make them close to where your gonna keep them as these SOB are very heavy to move!!!!!

our dogs dont have the thin 'house coat' dog fur. theres is much more thicker and harsher.and they get used to the cold. i have seen them laying ontop of there houses in snow storms cuz the houses are to hot lol.But we do double up on the food and we had a milk replacer to there food with hot water.the only time we have ever had a problem with a dog is one that was staying here a few months, he was from texas so he wast used to the cold lol.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

They also make heat pads for outdoor dog houses too you can get them at amazon.com I have 2 dogs that stay outside year around and we also built thier houses and use plenty of straw........


----------

